# Homemade ways to measure mesh tension?



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello,
I'm looking for any way to get professional or professional-ish quality prints without having to buy a tension meter. I don't exactly understand how they work, so knowing that may help. Hypothetically, what if I were to clamp one side of mesh evenly, then use a gauge or scale that is hooked to the clamp and I pull it to the desired tension? I'm sure I can devise some way to stretch and measure all the sides. I'm talking just in principle now. Mathematically there should still be a way to calculate newtons per inch, I'm assuming. I'm very open to any techniques or ideas for stretching screens. I will be using just wooden frames at first, so I'm willing to look into buying a roller frame if that helps me stretch for the wooden frames.

Time is money to me, only in the sense that I'm willing to use a lot of time at first so I don't have to spend much money.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been looking for a way to measure tension on newman frams without spending $300 on a tension meter .. Hadn't found anything yet .. I'll be watching this thread to see what you find though.. Best of luck.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You could put a standard weight in the middle of the mesh and measure the deflection. It's actually pretty difficult to get it even, I'd get a tension meter.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

PositiveDave said:


> You could put a standard weight in the middle of the mesh and measure the deflection. It's actually pretty difficult to get it even, I'd get a tension meter.


Thanks. Do you have any more info on measuring the deflection? Have you done it before? I definitely won't be getting a tension meter in my first endeavors, but I will save, thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Get a caliper gauge, put a ruler across the frame and measure how far the mesh is deflected by a standard weight. If you have a good screen you could set that as the standard.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

PositiveDave said:


> Get a caliper gauge, put a ruler across the frame and measure how far the mesh is deflected by a standard weight. If you have a good screen you could set that as the standard.


Thanks for the tip. Do you know how, or where to find how, to calculate the tension from the deflection to weight ratio? If I set a standard, I still first need to know how many newtons/cm the deflection measurement represents, right?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

No, you can measure a screen of 'known' tension and compare or choose one that gives good results and standardise to that.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm still looking for more ideas everyone.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Drum tension meters are a good second choice.

Search the forums there is a discussion about it.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I had read about that. Have you actually done it? Because it seems some say it will work and others say it won't. I never really got that there was a definitive answer on the subject.

Also, does anyone know whether attaching a gauge to one end and pulling the mesh to get a measurement would work? It allows stretching in both directions to get a measurement, which seemed to be something a drum tension meter wouldn't allow. Basically it's just a calculation to translate the pulling force on the mesh to newtons per cm, right?


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought one on ebay and I got a message claiming there was a loss in the family and it might take a little longer to ship.

Either I got scammed or I'm being nice and waiting.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, I got scammed once on ebay. First there was a family loss, then a fire, then water damage, etc. I was a sucker. Anyway, let me know how it goes, if/when you get it.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

I just researched their feedback... there is a gap recently. They also had someone leave negative then changed it to neutral and say "good excuse" and their feedback for them was "understanding customer".

So it seems legit. This item is not their normal product and it MAY have just slipped by the wayside for the moment. I sent a reminder email after my post.

I have been scammed too. NIB = box ripped open item assembled then broken when disassembling to put back in the box and then the guy tried to blame UPS. LOL Another one was a product got tied up in customs (going to Canada) he filed a report that he never got it and "won" the dispute even though I had tracking info. (paypal said it didn't show delivered... not my fault). The NEXT day the tracking number showed delivered. So I'm betting he refused it and closed the case then on the "retry" to deliver he accepted. I "appealed" to paypal and they said "you won your appeal, now it is on you to get your money back" WHAT!

Basically the good guys can't win with ebay/paypal... it's slanted to favor criminals.


----------



## inkwerks (Jun 29, 2008)

Your screens make or break your prints. Buy the tension meter. The biggest mistake you can make are doing things half *** and not spending money on the tools to do the job right.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Just buy preassemble frames use for awhile. I have 2 years old still have good tension. I won't use any more wood frames.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

I would say yeah I need to buy a tension meter if I were starting a "silk screening" business where I take customers' orders and have to print 100s of shirts, etc. I'm going to just slowly start marketing my own designs, so I have time to spend on making the frames. I'm not worried about that aspect. I would also just buy a tension meter if I had that kind of money, but I don't, hence I'm looking for homemade ways to still get decent results. I have a very hard time believing that's not possible just because I didn't use a silk screen tension meter.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Agreed... and knowing the tension of your current pre-stretched bought screens as you use them is a good way to know when you should replace them.

For us small guys using statics a drum tension meter is probably just fine.


----------



## Hellok (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you going to use pre-stretched screens and measure the tension on them or stretch your own screens mostly? While I can see the benefits of pre-stretched screens, they're still not in my budget, and I think it will be good to learn to stretch my own.


----------



## westtsheast (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello old but useful thread. 

I gave the concept of a DIY tension gauge some thought - and I drew up and printed a custom dial indicator holder with a shelf on top to put the weight. 

It does show a huge difference between the frames I did myself, and a professionally screened aluminum frame. 

This not close to calibrated results - but perhaps an inspiration to revive the conversation again? The gauge costs about $15 from enco?? and the stand print was close to $30 in plastic material.


----------



## discountprinting (Apr 6, 2013)

westtsheast said:


> Hello old but useful thread.
> 
> I gave the concept of a DIY tension gauge some thought - and I drew up and printed a custom dial indicator holder with a shelf on top to put the weight.
> 
> ...


You should make more of these and sell them on ebay, even at $100 that is much more affordable than a true screen tension meter! Of course I should get a 50% discount for the suggestion!


----------



## westtsheast (Aug 25, 2015)

Not a bad idea. Or - I could give information out for free:

1) Buy the parts - see thingiverse.com description for part numbers
2) Have a person local to you print the part (makexyz.com / 3dhubs.com/ or even a UPS store with a 3d printer.)

Here is link to the part: Screen Tension Gauge by PROFDM1 - Thingiverse


----------



## Trostereiret (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi! I read in an old book about screen printing that if you had the stretch percentage of the mesh you could know how many cm. the screen should be stretched. Unfortunately there wasn't any table of stretching percentage in that book, so if anyone can help I'd be happy.


----------



## Trostereiret (Oct 28, 2015)

I found something about stretching. Poly mesh should be stretched 1-4 %. It would mean that if I have 50cm mesh it should be stretched between 0,5 and 2 cm. Hmm... 
https://books.google.no/books?id=h4...stretching percentage screen printing&f=false (page 51)

In another book it was recomended a pressure of 20N/cm2. Can anyone explain, and how can this be measured without expensive measuring tools?


----------



## Trostereiret (Oct 28, 2015)

If you're using a drum tuner I got this information from DrumDial:
72 tp on DrumDial is equal to 20 N/cm2


----------

